# Goldenseed.net



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 6, 2012)

Has anyone ordered from them?  I was looking on Google for Purple Kush and I found them.  I'd never heard of them before.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Jan 24, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Has anyone ordered from them?  I was looking on Google for Purple Kush and I found them.  I'd never heard of them before.


did u order from them? i would of just ordered from attitude.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 24, 2012)

I would be a little suspicious of an relatively unknown seedbank that has a strain like Purple Kush when no one else does.


----------

